# *** STOLEN *** REWARD



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I do not want to get into details at this time please, just getting everyone to be on lookout. The boat plug in this picture was stolen from shop in Lakeland Fl.
ANY information on its location etc will be held confidential. please contact me, there will be a nice reward...

Thank you

Tom


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wow!
i'll be looking....


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Ouch. That's a very serious setback. Good luck.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What's a shame is you know the thief !

I have a thief on spy cam ! he will suffer greatly ...over a $75 GPS ... 

I use the 100 X Karma is a Beeeatch rule !


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wasn't that your new skiff design? Wow that sucks...

Will keep an eye out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe how often this seems to happen! I hope you got to make the mold before it was taken.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Who in the world would steal a plug? What value does it have? Its a shame that people will steal stuff that is of no value to anyone but you.

That is a beautiful skiff Tom.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

CW, a plug, especially a desirable one is worth it's weight in gold. The plug is much easier to modify then a mold, and once modified one can produce a similar boat most times without legal recourse. 
In this case if the boat hasn't been produced yet they may try to steal the altogether. Good thing is Skiffguy has lot's of photographic evidence. I hope it works out and the dirtbag gets some jail time.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in Lakeland, and will keep my eyes peeled and share with others.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

somebody's gettn their azz kicked !!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

C'MON Sheriff GRADY!!!! Best of luck getting the scumbag before the plug disappears forever! [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif] [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We keep Grady out of Lakeland!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Noe is right , I bet it's some who has recently seen it for the first time....Awesome lookin' rig what are the spec's...(for investigative reasons purely) are we on the lookout for something that will fit in the back of a truck or must it be trailered ???


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

The plug is wood, wood framed, fiberglass coated.
The plug would be very hard to modify and not suited for a boat, removing the frames and staples next to impossible. ..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a link to the build thread, a lot of love went into this one.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1308597957/0


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Noe is right , I bet it's some who has recently seen it for the first time....Awesome lookin' rig what are the spec's...(for investigative reasons purely) are we on the lookout for something that will fit in the back of a truck or must it be trailered ???


x2

is it easily moved by one person?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so whatever happened to this project. 2 years ago..


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

And what sucks is when they find the guy, he will have probably destroyed this beautiful plug trying to make it into a boat. 

All he will get is a slap on the wrist and a grand theft charge. Which he/she probably already has a dozen of.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Tom,

Sorry to hear you were violated by a shit bag loser. This may be to little to late but, I have some CCTV equipment laying around if you could use them? Shoot me a PM if you are interested. No cost just trying to help out.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That really sucks! Only an idiot (someone who doesn't realize it's not a "BOAT") or another builder would want to steal a plug! If it's a builder...we'll catch um!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Please keep names out of this thread. Brazil I politely ask you too remove your post please


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Lets please keep on topic. 

Devr.. Solo Skiff happened. ....


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I was impressed with that design and how you fabricated the plug. It would have been awesome if it had been completed and put out on the market. I think the solo skiff was a really good reason to put it on pause but it's sooo sad to hear that it may never come to market. A lot of builders were ignoring certain segement of the microskiff market. Or maybe they were letting "someone else" test the market first before taking a bite out of it. You've always been on the cutting and have always delivered the goods that we the consumer "wish for!" Maybe this is a selfish though but maybe with the theft of that plug will but the fire in your belly to to break new ground and hit the market with something amazing...again! There were a couple of times while building the Osprey that I thought about stopping and buying a solo instead.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear this was looking forward to seeing the hulls. Please post an update when you catch the waste of air who stole it.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Oyster, you are soooo selfish!!!....  Even WHEN you do get the plug back ...it still sounds like a challenge ....come on Tom ... dazzle us again... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The link to the older thread is talking about a 17.5 ft skiff, solo skiff is 14 ft 4in,

Yes its a new skiff   =)   No Its not a personal skiff  ...    
HERE IS THE SCOOP :

BOAT SPECS:
17.5 LOA
6.5 Max Beam
60-90 Hp
All composite
All Hulls / Decks Vacuum Infused  




> Lets please keep on topic.
> 
> Devr.. Solo Skiff happened. ....


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope it gets found and back to Tom. The dumb thief will probably try to pawn it.


----------

